

Ask HN: How to identify a passionate programmer? - shubhamjain

People like Joel spolsky or Jon skeet when talking about hiring always list passion as the topmost priority but is it that easy? How can one identify a passionate programmer in one
======
stevenameyer
When in the hiring process are you trying to identify passion? Are you talking
about recognizing it when reading a CV or during an interview?

If it's an interview I'd say it's not that difficult. If you can get them to
open up an start talking candidly it's pretty easy to see how passionate they
are and what they are passionate about.

If you mean when reading a CV then it is a lot more difficult. There are
things that may be indications but they are not entirely reliable. Although I
don't know how much you should be trying to judge passion using a CV, doing it
in person is a lot better.

~~~
shubhamjain
Oh no no! I am not into hiring, I am an undergrad. This question spurs put of
a conversation I had. My idea of passionate programmer was anyone who was
familiar with software development concepts like automated testing or aource
control.

Though, the guy was familiar with such stuff he showed me no sign of what I
fwlt a passion.

~~~
stevenameyer
My personal view is that passion is completely independent of knowledge. Now
normally people who are passionate people do have strong knowledge because
they seek it out. But there are a lot of people who have a lot of knowledge
who are not passionate at all. So I think that you can't judge passion based
on what someone knows.

------
webdisrupt
You can identify passion in a programmer by seeing if the person is eager to
create more efficient code whilst always ready to optimise even further.
Pushing the boundaries is one of the most important factors and this can be
found out by simply asking, "what would you like to achieve in the next 12
months?"

------
narayankpl
IMHO it is difficult. A list of projects including that done outside of work,
if prolific, contribution to open source etc. might act as a proxy.

